# Dubai to Abu Dhabi Bus Service



## Tiny

Can anyone please help as i am unable to find any useful information on the internet regarding bus services between dubai and abu dhabi.

I am aware of an 'emirates express' service which is mentioned on another forum from 2005.......but i think some of the information in it is incorrect such as where the bus leaves from in dubai.

then i found another article below but cannot find any more information on pick up locations and times.
http://www.thenational.ae/article/20090207/NATIONAL/970938990/0/ONLINESPECIALA

my friend came from AD and was dropped off at the world trade interhcange which is the large Zabeel roundabout....but when we went back therein the evening to return back to AD apparantly it didnt pick up from there?

if anyone has info it would be much appreciated for next time

many thanks


----------



## Glasceb

you'll find timetables on rta dot ae for this service


----------



## mayotom

Here is the timetable and collection point's the buses do drop off in many locations but only pick up at each end of the line







Click on it to make bigger

services are quiet regular, however you may be left waiting during busy times...


----------



## nm62

a week back i have called 8009090
they told me 2 kinds of buses are available

1) liesure bus Dhs 20 
comfortable seats, internet wireless connection provided blah blah blah...

2) regular bus Dh 15
2 hours trip

Available from Al ghubaiba bus stand (bur dubai... near shindagha)


----------



## nm62

plz have a look at the attachment


----------



## Tiny

OK I understand. this would be why she was unable to get the bus from where she was dropped off....

Thats a bit of a pain but nevermind, least there is a service

Thanks


----------



## Hilbo

Tiny said:


> OK I understand. this would be why she was unable to get the bus from where she was dropped off....
> 
> Thats a bit of a pain but nevermind, least there is a service
> 
> Thanks


Havn't usd it for a while but it used to pick up at Trade Centre roundabout.


----------



## nm62

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ving-uae/24861-bus-route-dubai-abu-dhabi.html 
i have asked a question on this post!!!

 i use expatforum from so long but i never knew we have UAE and Dubai 2 separate sub forum...


----------



## Rutilius

nm62 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ving-uae/24861-bus-route-dubai-abu-dhabi.html
> i have asked a question on this post!!!
> 
> i use expatforum from so long but i never knew we have UAE and Dubai 2 separate sub forum...


Why are we resurrecting this post today a year and a half later?

Let it RIP, mate!


----------



## BedouGirl

There's also a bus (smaller I think) that goes to/from Ibn Battuta.


----------



## nm62

Rutilius said:


> Why are we resurrecting this post today a year and a half later?
> 
> Let it RIP, mate!


hehehe... i need to use it... but its the other bus which will save my 3 hours as it directly goes to the suburb area of abu dhabi and not the main city......

as per my info they have 3 different bus routes for abu dhabi


----------

